
Ask HN: How can I use my expertise to better my community? - Smoofer
With recent events and a relatively free summer ahead of me, it feels like an excellent time to give back and support causes I feel are important.<p>I&#x27;ve been browsing local volunteering sites, but wanted to see if anyone knows of volunteer opportunities that I should look for or reach out about that specifically utilize a CS skillset. Or, examples of how people used CS-related skills to contribute to a cause.
======
ima_banana
I've heard of [https://www.codeforamerica.org](https://www.codeforamerica.org)

This one is also interesting
[https://summerofcode.withgoogle.com](https://summerofcode.withgoogle.com)

If you're into web dev you can check out your local places (check your city
website for example) and you could offer owners to improve on stuff

